# Dribblers and shooters?



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I am kind of interested in this from a female perspective, but males should feel free to comment too. After watching a bit of porn, it seems like most guys tend to ejaculate rather forcefully. Some shoot 5-6ft! I am what would be called a "dribbler" in that there is no force to the ejaculation. It just kind of comes out. This isn't to say that there isn't much there, or that the orgasms aren't good. They certainly are. It's just that I don't shoot out. 

So, from a female perspective, is that a turn off? My wife is perfectly happy and none of the "pre-wife" women I dated ever complained. In fact, my wife is happy that it doesn't "get everywhere." Some people recommend Kegel exercises. That's fine, but the doctor told me that some men are just built this way. I makes NO difference in fertility (we have two wonderful daughters). So, I would guess it would be more of a visual thing.

So, if you ladies are with a guy for the first time and he doesn't shoot half way across the room, are you disappointed? Or, does that really mean absolutely nothing to you? Again, the wife is happy so I won't complain. FWIW, my brother says he is the same way, so I guess there is something biological here.

Have you ladies encountered many men like this, or is it fairly rare?


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

My wife would prefer I didn't shoot and didn't have a much volume. Less mess for her. FWIW


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I tend to ejaculate forcefully most of the time and I think from an orgasmic perspective it feels better when I shoot forcefully versus the times when i don't. I also think that my orgasms are more pleasurable when I ejaculate a greater volume of semen.

My wife seems to enjoy the forceful, voluminous ejaculations except when it goes places she doesn't expect it to go like on her hair or in her eyes.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

First off, I think the way it comes out has much to do with prostate size.
Correct me if I am wrong, but the younger you are the more forceful the ejaculate.
Also, I have noticed that the more excited I am and or the more I stay on the edge of orgasm, the stronger the force in which it comes out.

Same situation with urine. The older I get, the weaker the stream.
Hell, at 54 I have to schedule urination time on my calendar.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmmm, I am not real sure how forceful Mr. SC's ejaculate is. He has never just held it out to see where or how far it will go. It is usually nicely deposited in one of my orifices and not spewed about with abandon. 

I do know the volume is not consistent and have never been able to predict whether it will be copious or not. I prefer when giving oral that it not be one of those hugely copious moments. 😊


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

As a woman, I can honestly say this isn't something I've ever given much thought at all. It's not something that it would occur to me to compare among current and past partners. And I don't think I've ever considered that there might potentially be some "ideal" or even any visual turn-on based on relative distance. As long as we're both enjoying ourselves, how forcefully my partner ejaculates just isn't something I spend any time pondering.

Besides, like the previous poster, I don't have much experience with porn-style across the room shooting sprees. In my experience, ejaculate is usually going somewhere fairly close-range.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

It may depend on frequency or last time he had sex/release. I know if it has been a while, I could probably blast through tile 10 feet away lol.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Pistol Pete Maravich was both.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I know this is strange, but I was always a dribbler, but being over 50 now, I actually shoot some now. My wife has noticed it too. Not sure why,
but I definitely have more force now than I did 15 years ago.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was a teen it was common to shoot over my head. Now it shoots out but not very far and sometimes just dribbles out. For me, it depends on the last time I came and how excited I am.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> It may depend on frequency or last time he had sex/release. I know if it has been a while, I could probably blast through tile 10 feet away lol.


*Good one there, Ellis, Ol' buddy!

With hindsight being 20/20, how I wish that dear Ol' Carol there was actually my RSXW! Something makes me think that my aim would have been a lot better! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I think allot of this is determined by genetics. I have noticed that edging sessions (masturbatory technique that can provide very powerful O's-google it) combined with a 4+ day abstinance will maximize my the force of my Os doing kegals also intensifies O strengh both of these will have a positive impact on volume and force. At least for me anyway, not like I ask my guy friends... 

My guess is a guy thing..we are visual. My and my prepubescent friends used to see who could pee the farthest. We actually had contest. Then we were teenagers. Thank god we all lived...LOL.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

opuss said:


> Better than doing a circle jerk. Remember that one?
> 
> All the guys sit in a circle jerking off onto crackers. The last one to cum eats all the crackers.
> 
> I never actually played that one.


:wtf:
WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT
Holy Mother of God WHAT THE [email protected]?!!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stephan Curry is also a great dribbler and shooter.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> I am kind of interested in this from a female perspective, but males should feel free to comment too. After watching a bit of porn, it seems like most guys tend to ejaculate rather forcefully. Some shoot 5-6ft! I am what would be called a "dribbler" in that there is no force to the ejaculation. It just kind of comes out. This isn't to say that there isn't much there, or that the orgasms aren't good. They certainly are. It's just that I don't shoot out.
> 
> So, from a female perspective, is that a turn off? My wife is perfectly happy and none of the "pre-wife" women I dated ever complained. In fact, my wife is happy that it doesn't "get everywhere." Some people recommend Kegel exercises. That's fine, but the doctor told me that some men are just built this way. I makes NO difference in fertility (we have two wonderful daughters). So, I would guess it would be more of a visual thing.
> 
> ...


Usually I shoot 5-6 ft, maybe farther. I can say that almost no girl I've been with likes it. I'm sure some do, but not in my experience.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Kivlor said:


> Usually I shoot 5-6 ft, maybe farther. I can say that almost no girl I've been with likes it. I'm sure some do, but not in my experience.


My wife always thought it was fun to watch! Sure was tough on the headboard though. 
Note: Watch out for operating fans in close proximity. :surprise:

No matter....velocity sure drops when you get old.


----------



## helpthisguy86 (Jan 14, 2014)

keeper63 said:


> I tend to ejaculate forcefully most of the time and I think from an orgasmic perspective it feels better when I shoot forcefully versus the times when i don't. I also think that my orgasms are more pleasurable when I ejaculate a greater volume of semen.
> 
> My wife seems to enjoy the forceful, voluminous ejaculations except when it goes places she doesn't expect it to go like on her hair or in her eyes.


Seems to me most all women would get upset about getting semen in their hair, eyes, or on the face.

All but my very first girlfriend was disgusted by semen and if any of them ever got any on them they acted like it was the end of the world. Hell my ex wife would make me pull out and jerk off into my own hands, lol. At least the few times we had sex that's how it went anyway.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

helpthisguy86 said:


> Seems to me most all women would get upset about getting semen in their hair, eyes, or on the face.
> 
> All but my very first girlfriend was disgusted by semen and if any of them ever got any on them they acted like it was the end of the world. Hell my ex wife would make me pull out and jerk off into my own hands, lol. At least the few times we had sex that's how it went anyway.


My wife doesn't particularly care for semen. I think that's why she is very happy I'm not getting it everywhere. I had one GF that got some in her eye once and hated it after that.


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

Back in the day when my wife gave me the privilege of to completion orals, she used to measure the job she did by my volume and distance. It was like a measurement of her success....glorious. 

I can't help but notice how little there seems to be written here on TAM and in general about male orgasm and ejaculation. I mean there have been countless writings about the female orgasm....how to trigger it, make it better but, heck if the white stuff comes out of the end of your junk then job over, case dismissed you can all go home now. I guess the narrative is "heck your better off than many" at least you are getting some.


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I've been with my H for 13 yrs and I don't know whether he shoots 3 cm or 3 feet or what. Every time he's gone with me - it's been inside me (or if not I wasn't watching 'the shot' or it was dark).

I don't like cum shots in porn at all, because it's almost always just shooting it all in the girls face, which is not pleasurable in any way for the woman (my own personal feeling).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

What many men do not realize is that it takes the body some time to prepare. Achieving all of the following are ideal:

• Few days since your last orgasm.
• Maintaining a heightened state of arousal for about one hour.
• Reach an orgasm with your partner as opposed to alone.

While there is nothing necessarily harmful about the following, it will produce only a small volume of semen:

• Repeated ejaculation during the same day.
• Ejaculating with vigorous stimulation only moments after initial arousal (AKA Quickie).
• Ejaculation prior to reaching a full state of arousal (AKA Forced Orgasm).

For those that only have a small volume of ejaculate that want to enjoy temporarily increasing it, try taking some Goat Weed supplements for a day or two prior to sex or for that very special elaborate plan to be alone and masturbate (you know where you get all romantic with yourself, put on some smooth music, light a few candles, watch a mature film, eat some chocolates, drink some wine, and get all oiled up while you anxiously wait for UPS to deliver a special package you ordered from the adult novelty store!). 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mileage varies. These factors mean dribble vs full court shot for me:

Hydration status
Length of time aroused 
Level of arousal
Time since last orgasm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I realize that there are variables that can account for variation in intensity of ejaculation. I'm 47 years old and have NEVER forcefully ejaculated. There has been some variation in the amount based on the items above, but have never forcefully shot anything. I gather from internet research that it's not uncommon.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Sounds like we need to have a shooting distance contest at TAM :grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Sounds like we need to have a shooting distance contest at TAM :grin2:


I will only measure mine standing from the top of a hill with at least a 40mph crosswind. Note that I naturally choose a crosswind, because I am never able to fire mine in a predictable forward facing direction. This way I can at least blame the wind!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

badsanta said:


> I will only measure mine standing from the top of a hill with at least a 40mph crosswind. Note that I naturally choose a crosswind, because I am never able to fire mine in a predictable forward facing direction. This way I can at least blame the wind!
> 
> Cheers,
> Badsanta


I am thinking about maybe the following setup ...


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

UMP said:


> Same situation with urine. The older I get, the weaker the stream.
> Hell, at 54 I have to schedule urination time on my calendar.


So is your username UMP actually your calendar entry code? 
Abbreviation for U Must Pee :smile2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

WonkyNinja said:


> So is your username UMP actually your calendar entry code?
> Abbreviation for U Must Pee :smile2:


Actually it's "Useless Message Poster" but that's another story altogether.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Depends. Quickie is a dribble. A hard pounding that even the neighbors need a cigarette, Mrs DB will be draining til the next day.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I must say, like @Rowan, this never crossed my mind ever.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Used to be a shooter. 2-3 ft that's all I needed. 

But. Prostate surgery put a stop to that. Now nothing not even a dribble. I still orgasm but no money shot. 
DW is so happy.  
No clean up apparently and no walking around with pads the day after. Who knew! 
I had never considered my emission. 
She's happy, I kind of miss the visual effect across her back, butt, breasts, face ect. 
But what the hell. No more cancer so I'm a happy camper. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Finally, porn is shaking *male* confidence with it's unrealistic portrayal of *men*!!!
> 
> Men and women are now, officially equal.


I've always thought men had more reason to have their confidence shaken by porn that women.

The guys are huge, last forever and most of them look like bodybuilders. Not much men could do about the first two.

Women would just need a boob job.

I used to get spam emails that promised to increase the volume of my ejaculate. 

I thought "oh boy, just what my wife wants; more of that!".


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Sounds like we need to have a shooting distance contest at TAM :grin2:


Seriously, no, we don't!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> Seriously, no, we don't!


Afraid of a little competition ...


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

> Afraid of a little competition ...


LOL No, but I'll choose my sports - circle jerk isn't one of them. Besides, there are things I don't want to see, and I wouldn't want to have to try to unsee them later.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL No, but I'll choose my sports - circle jerk isn't one of them. Besides, there are things I don't want to see, and I wouldn't want to have to try to unsee them later.


Well, I was thinking more along the lines of a firing squad setup and not a circle jerk, that would be disgusting ...

On that note, it is clear I have overstayed my welcome on the internet for the day, so time to log out :grin2:


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Shooter here and I'm fighting to retain my amateur standing in the Buckakki League after that damned video went viral. Currently being heavily recruited by the Peter North Gushers.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL No, but I'll choose my sports - circle jerk isn't one of them. Besides, there are things I don't want to see, and I wouldn't want to have to try to unsee them later.


*Two things that I definitely don't give a damn about seeing is either a "circle jerk" or my RSXW!

But in all honesty, it wouldn't really surprise me that she'd probably like to see one ~ or, in the very least, try to give the participants a hand or two!

It would just give her somebody else to cheat on her new H with!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

^ Ellis suggested a firing squad arrangement. Perhaps your RSXW could be the target?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Married but Happy said:


> ^ Ellis suggested a firing squad arrangement. Perhaps your RSXW could be the target?


Haha


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

For me it depends on how long since my last ejaculation and how excited I am when I do. Shooting comes from the contraction of muscles during orgasm. Men have their own version of kegel exercises that can make the shooting more forceful. I can voluntarily contract those muscles at time of orgasm to either cause retrograde ejaculation or shoot farther.

My wife doesn't care and prefers not to make a mess.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

My husband can shoot the wall behind my head in a standard missionary position. It's crazy. 

Sometimes it's kind of an who stroke because it's like damn, sex with ME did THAT! But then again I know that's just how he's built so it says nothing about ME at all. 

Other times it can be quite annoying though because the second shoot won't make it that far, and it ends up on my face. Which he loves, but if it gets in my eyes, that's incredibly painful and I look like I have pink eye for the next two days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

LosingHim said:


> Other times it can be quite annoying though because the second shoot won't make it that far, and it ends up on my face. Which he loves, but if it gets in my eyes, that's incredibly painful and I look like I have pink eye for the next two days.


I accidentally, :grin2: , shot my wife in the face. Lights were off and she was giving me a HJ. I was holding the base. I do remember wanting to get it on her but I was aiming for her stomach area. I think it landed on her lips and said it was the most disgusting thing she ever experienced. She's never brought me to completion via oral either.


----------



## feeling lost (Oct 17, 2009)

Just remember that porn is not intended to be real. I would not worry overly about it. As long as there are no underlying health issues there is not much you can do about it.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne said:


> I've always enjoyed the strong shooters vs dribblers.
> 
> My perception of a shooter is a guy who really needed to explode and did all over me or better yet in me.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering about. If I didn't know better, I'd think the same. I've had spectacular orgasms and orgasms that were just okay. The amount of semen may vary, but I've never shot anywhere. I wouldn't want a partner to think it was bad sex just because it didn't shoot out. Again, my wife is perfectly content, but I was just wondering if women knew about this variability in men or just assumed everyone ejaculated the same or similarly?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

This thread got me thinking, am I the only one here who always shoots into a hole lol? ... No shots at my wife, her face, etc... and only time I have a rogue shot would be if I am left alone


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> This thread got me thinking, am I the only one here who always shoots into a hole lol? ... No shots at my wife, her face, etc... and only time I have a rogue shot would be if I am left alone


What holes we talking here Ellis?


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Most of the time I do ejaculate in my wife. So, yes, I do. But there are also hand jobs. She's happy I don't "get it everywhere".


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> What holes we talking here Ellis?


Lol, mouth and V.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the longer its been since sex/masturbation the farther it shoots.

the more your aroused (edging) the longer your aroused and the amount of hydration also makes a difference.

and yes for me the shooting feels much better than dribbling.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

committed_guy said:


> For me it depends on how long since my last ejaculation and how excited I am when I do.


 :iagree:

Sometimes I think "Is that all"? :wtf:

Other times I want to call Guinness. :gun:


----------



## think positive (Jun 24, 2011)

I have to admit that I have a strange fascination with this. I had solo sessions that resulted in a large, forceful loads shot all the way up my shirt onto my shoulder. I swear there was one instance where I didn't wash that shirt for days. I practically wanted to frame it. 

I think the omnipresence of the "shooting" in adult films must be driven by men's fascination with it. I fully admit I am fascinated if not aroused by it. Homophobia prevents men from admitting this to themselves or others, even on an anonomous forum. Men also must like seeing big d#cks as that is what they show. I mean certainly they can track whether men like videos with guys of average size VS king kong size.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I've easily hit the wall and headboard on my own a few times. Before we sell the house I feel the need to sand and repaint the bedroom walls.


----------

